# St. Croix no longer selling blanks



## steeliehunter (Mar 3, 2008)

St. Croix no longer selling rod blank to the public. Just so everyone know if you were planning a build off of one of there blanks you can no longer get them. I got caught up in the middle of everything on an order and have been back and forth with them for 3 days now and was told there’s pretty much nothing they will do about it. And for anyone that need a warranty on a blank you need to go to RODgeeks now and they will replace it with there blank and if they don’t have a rod blank that’s the same st croix will make a single blank but it’ll take 10 weeks.


----------



## 101thwacK (Sep 7, 2017)

Well that stinks I just ordered one last week and received an email saying it was out of stock and they would send me one as soon as they received more.


----------



## steeliehunter (Mar 3, 2008)

From what I’ve been told and understanding they will fulfill orders that where put in before January 17th. At least that’s what I’ve been told by several suppliers. If you check all the major supplier websites they either removed the blanks or it says effective immediately st croix will no longer be offering blanks. I put an order in on the 19th they took my money and I got the order confirmation email then was called and told me they could not sell me the blank. I was refunded the money but doesn’t help me much because the blank was the last thing I ordered so I have everything else to build it already.


----------



## 101thwacK (Sep 7, 2017)

Ok I ordered on the 14th so hopefully they still send me mine. It is disappointing I wont be able to get more though


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Loomis quit selling blanks a very long time ago.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

looks like i'm done with another blank company... back to batson

how in eff's sake don't they have a 6' medium fast or extra fast action blank available through rod geeks? so, if my rods break wtf am I going to replace it with?


----------



## steeliehunter (Mar 3, 2008)

What I was told today right from st croix is if the rod breaks and RODgeeks doesn’t offer a blank that is the same or equivalent to your rod st croix will make you one rod blank. But it’s a 10 week turn around. So if you break your rod and need a replacement blank it’ll take 10 weeks for them to make it.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

steeliehunter said:


> What I was told today right from st croix is if the rod breaks and RODgeeks doesn’t offer a blank that is the same or equivalent to your rod st croix will make you one rod blank. But it’s a 10 week turn around. So if you break your rod and need a replacement blank it’ll take 10 weeks for them to make it.


Good grief. I miss all star and I wish lamiglas can get their crap together. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 50incher (Aug 23, 2011)

Any particular reason for stopping ?....just curious....


----------



## steeliehunter (Mar 3, 2008)

Not that I know of. St croix really wouldn’t give up any info on anything. I spent an hour probably on the phone with one of the guys from RODgeeks over two days and I got a lot of info of the situation from them. He Was even trying to find away to get me one of the blanks I needed from st croix. Sounds like some good guys over there. At least they are willing to work with you. What I got from the conversation is their rods are built exactly like st croix rod there is no difference they just don’t offer the selection of blanks yet. Like he said it’s hard to compare to a company that been makeing blanks for 70+years when they’ve only been around something like 10 years. I’m going to order a blank from them for a walleye jigging rod and see if they are really as good as they say they are.


----------



## GrandGuru (Aug 12, 2018)

MSUICEMAN said:


> Good grief. I miss all star and I wish lamiglas can get their crap together.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



Can I ask what the beef is with Lamiglas? A LOT has changed there the past year. Especially when it comes to the service/warranty department.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

GrandGuru said:


> Can I ask what the beef is with Lamiglas? A LOT has changed there the past year. Especially when it comes to the service/warranty department.


Not a beef really. They make some nice blanks, especially salmon and steelhead stuff, but last time I was looking at blanks their pricing was all over the place and didn't make sense on their own website. I also thought they really need to revamp their spin/jig blank line. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## GrandGuru (Aug 12, 2018)

MSUICEMAN said:


> Not a beef really. They make some nice blanks, especially salmon and steelhead stuff, but last time I was looking at blanks their pricing was all over the place and didn't make sense on their own website. I also thought they really need to revamp their spin/jig blank line.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



If your talking about summer bass rods I agree 100% they do need more in the line up.
They are working on expanding that line of rods. 
They are a small company and can only do so much at a time. 
But they are growing by leaps and bounds and great things are going to be coming out of Woodland Washington in the very near future. 
Have you checked out the new Walleye jiggin rods???? AMAZING to say the least!


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

maybe i'll wrap one or two up and see if I'm impressed.... I have some mean walleye jigging stix already though.


----------



## 101thwacK (Sep 7, 2017)

Finally heard back today and I will be receiving my st croix I ordered but they wont be available any longer


----------

